# RG-6QS as sub cable



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there any problem using RG-6QS as sub cable? I cannot imagine one. I just ran one and have less hum pickup than a Monster sub cable. The coax is run via a different route, so that may be the difference.

The only problem I have is terminating into RCA plugs. I put Snap-N-Seal F connectors on the coax, then used F to RCA converters at each end. The strain of the cable has already pulled one of the F to RCA converters apart. I see that MCM has Snap-N-Seal RCA plugs, so I think I will order some of them.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No problem - any shielded cable will do for subs. Coax is a good choice because it's cheap and very well shielded. However, RG-6 QS probably has no advantage over RG-59, which is thinner and more flexible, which makes it more "routing friendly."

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, Wayne. The RG-6QS was on hand, so I used it.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> The strain of the cable has already pulled one of the F to RCA converters apart.


The F connector is threaded onto the RCA converter. Just curious how it "pulled apart"?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> The F connector is threaded onto the RCA converter. Just curious how it "pulled apart"?


The F connector barrel broke off the RCA plug where they join.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

This is how I run all my sub wiring (since I run all wiring in walls). Works very well.

I usually use the F connector to RCA adapters - no issues.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I must have gotten a bad batch. I had another one separate last night with only slight movement of the cable. Oh well, I have Snap-N-Seal RCA plugs on order that will be here later this week.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are you saying the connectors are coming off the coax, or the end of the F connector broke off once it was screwed to the adapter?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The adapters I am using don't seem to have the F connector screwed onto the RCA. They appear to be press fitted - and that seems to be the problem. They are coming apart where the F joins the RCA, resulting in a broken center conductor and separation of the shell.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

I compression fit the F connector on - and then use screw on F to RCA... These have always worked well for me (the AFF2RM)


----------

